# استخراج مياه من بئر بلا مضخة ..



## TeEeRoOoO (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني المهندسين اريد طرح فكرة ولست اعرف من مدا صحتها ولكن اعتقد انها تفيد بالنقاش 

اخواني 
لنفرض ان لدينا بئر بعمق 100 متر واردنا استخراج ماء بلا مضخة 

الفكرة هي ان نقوم بوضع خزان (مجهول الحجم ) على سطح الارض او على ارتفاع معين وملئ بالماء ومحكم الاغلاق بظرف منع دخول الماء والهواء للداخل ونقوم بمد خرطوم ماء(مع مراعاة ان يكون الخرطوم مفرغ من الهواء ومليئ بالماء ) من داخل الخزان إلى قاع البئر بالتالي عند فتح الخزان من اسفله سيتم خروج الماء من الخزان وبالتالي يتم سحب نفس الكمية الخارجة من البئر وبتلك الطريقة نستطيع سحب مياه البئر بهذه الطريقة 


اخواني اذا كانت الفكرة صحيحة ارجو منكم اعطائي معلومات ادق بالنسبة لحجم الخزان و الخرطوم وما لذلك اما اذا كانت الفكرة خاطئة لا نخسر شي 

ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفا ​


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (1 يناير 2012)

يا اخي الله يحفظك يجب ان يكون هناك ضغط كبير حتى يعمل على رفع الماء من لبئر والضغط داخل الانبوب بلاشك غير كافي


----------



## TeEeRoOoO (1 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي سوف انتضر اجابة الخبراء ليس ذلك تقليلا لك او لشخصك ولكن التجربة خير برهان 
قد يكون هناك شيئ ما ناقص والعمليه ممكنة واذا اضطر الامر سابني مجسم مصغر واجرب بنفسي


----------



## محمد وائل الخطيب (1 يناير 2012)

ما فهمت المسألة


----------



## engstar88 (1 يناير 2012)

فكرة جيده ولكن تحتاج ارتفاع خزان مياه مهول
وعلى فكرة مستخدمه بشكل اخر
وهى باختصار المياه الى بتخرج من الخزان من اسفل تعمل ضغط اقل من الضغط الجوى او على الاقل اقل من ضغط قاع البئرفتجبر المياه تلقائيا على الصعود 
وانا عملتها بالشكل الى حشرحه ده
وهو وضع انا على مستوى عالى به مياه ثم وضع خرطوم به وجعل الطرف الاخر للخرطوم منخفض اكئر من سطح المياه بالاناء ثم يتم شفط المياه مره واحد من الطرف الحر للخرطوم وبذلك تسحب المياه بعضها 

واعتقد ان توصيلة الخرطوم الى حضرتك بتقول عليه يجب تكون من اعلى الخزان
ويجب ان يكون ضغط المياه بالخزان كافى ليكون اكبر من الضغط الجوى على الاقل بمره ونصف وبذلك 
يجب ان يكون 
ضغط الخزان =1.5 بار
وهنا المفاجاه يعنى 15 متر مياه
وده ضرب الفكرة فى مقتل


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (1 يناير 2012)

فيزياويا...لايمكن رفع الماء الى مستوى اعلى من مستواه الا باستخدام طاقة لتستحيل الى طاقة كامنة مخزونة في الماء المرفوع. 
عمليا...يمكن الاستغناء عن المضخة ولكن لايمكن الاستغناء عن مصدر الطاقة الضروري لرفع الماء الى مستوي سطح الارض وفي حال توفره ,,,تعتبرالوسائل التقليدية الشائعة هي الاجدى ..
بالامكان تحويل طاقة الرياح و الحيوانات كمصادر ميكانيكية متيسرة

واذا شرحت معضلتك بصورة اوضح يمكن (الاخذ والرد ) بصورة اوضح


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (2 يناير 2012)

> *وهو وضع انا على مستوى عالى به مياه ثم وضع خرطوم به وجعل الطرف الاخر للخرطوم منخفض اكئر من سطح المياه بالاناء ثم يتم شفط المياه مره واحد من الطرف الحر للخرطوم وبذلك تسحب المياه بعضها *



خاصية سحب المياه بهذه الطريقة تسمى Siphon effect وهذه الخاصية لا تعمل إلا إذا كان منسوب الماء في الوعاء المنقول منه أعلى من منسوب الوعاء المنقل إليه.

ويمكن للأخ صاحب السؤال أن يجري تجربة بسيطة وهي أن يحضر قارورة المياه ويضعها على طاولة مرتفعة ويضع فيها خرطوماً ويشفط الهواء بفهمه حتى يصل الماء لفمه (ولكن عليه أن ينتبه أثناء شفط الماء حتى لا يشرق) وبعد ذلك يحبس الماء في الخرطوم بسد طرف الخرطوم وبعد ذلك يفتحه في إناء على الأرض، سترى الماء نحدر وبسرعة كبيرة داخل الإناء (إذا كانت الطاولة مرتفعة مثلاً حوالي متراً، ثم يقوم بسحب الخرطوم لأعلى شيئاً فشيئاً، ماذا ستلاحظ؟ وماذا حدث عندما كان ارتفاع طرف الخرطوم هو فقط 10 سم من مستوى الماء في القارورة المسحوب منها الماء؟ عاود النزول مرة أخرى وماذا ستلاحظ في معدل تدفق الماء؟ عاود الارتفاع مرة أرخى حتى تصل لمنسوب أعلى ولو بـسنتميتر واحد عن مستوى الماء في القارورة، ماذا ستلاحظ؟

ضغط الماء في الخزان من أجل تحقيق الضغط المطلوب لحسب الماء من قاع البئر سيحتاج لمضخة تبذل شغلاً نظرياً مكافئاً تماماً للشغل المطلوب من أجل رفع الماء من البئر، يعني لم نستفد شيئاً غير أن الضغط سيكون في وقت ما في حين أن السحب قد يمكن تأخيره لاحقاً  ولكن هناك قضية مهمة جداً وهي أن الماء غير قابل للانضغاط وهذا ما يعني أننا لن نستمتع بتدفق الماء لفترة طويلة وإنما هم بضعة ليترات وبعدها سيتوقف الضخ.

أرجو أن يكون كلامي واضحاً إن شاء الله ومعذرة أنني لم أتمكن من صياغة معادلات رياضية لأنني لست مختصصاً في هندسة الموائع ولكن عملي في تصميم أوعية الضغط هو ما يعطيني بعض ثقافة عما يحيط معدتنا.


----------



## الكترونيات عصرية (3 مارس 2013)

الموضوع مهم جدااا جدااا

واريد ان اسأل كيف تسحب المضخة الماء ؟؟؟؟ وكيف يبقى الماء داخل الماسورة التي في البئر متواصلة السير الى المضخة ؟؟

هل المضخة تعمل على شفط الماء في الماسوة ؟؟؟
اريد تحليل علمي .. واكرر الموضوع مهم لأن ابعاده كبيرة في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (3 مارس 2013)

اخي الكريم 
الفكرة خاطئة بسبب انه لا يمكن رفع المياه باي وسيلة من الوسائل اكثر من 10م وهو تقريبا مقدار عمود الضغط الجوي . ولهذا يتم استخدام المضخات الغاطسة .
اما اذا زاد الارتفاع عن 10م فانه يحصل انخفاض كبير في الضغط داخل الانبوب فيتحول الماء الى الحالة الغازية ( بخار الماء ) نتيجة انخفاض الضغط الى اقل من الضغط الجوي.
ولتوضيح الامر اكثر فانه لو تم تركيب مضخة على سطح الارض عن فوهة البئر وتم مد انبوب الى عمق البئر فانه لا يمكن للمضخة ان تسحب المياه اذا زاد عمقها عن السطح اكثر من 10م باحسن الاحوال 
راجيا لكم دوام التقدم
مع الاحترام


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (3 مارس 2013)

الاخ صاحب اسم الكترونيات عصريةا
السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز المضخة في البئر تكون في الاسفل وتدفع المياه الى الاعلى وبالتالي يكون الانبوب دئما ممتلئ بالمياه الا اذا حصل عطل في صمام مانع الرجوع المركب في نهاية المضخة وبداية الانبوب من الاسفل
مع الاحترام


----------



## سيد عدوى (3 مارس 2013)

الاخ العزيز هذه نظريه لا تص لا من بعيد ولا من قريب وذلك لاسباب علمية ليست المسأله كما تفهم ببساطه هكذا


----------



## سيد عدوى (3 مارس 2013)

*الاخ العزيز هذه نظريه لا تص لا من بعيد ولا من قريب وذلك لاسباب علمية ليست المسأله كما تفهم ببساطه هكذا*


----------



## Zain.Ali (3 أغسطس 2013)

طيب في نفس المجال سؤال للأساتذة المختصين
ممكن نضخ مياه من بئر بعمق 300 متر باستخدام ضاغط هواء؟؟

أنا وجدت كلام كثير عن أمكانية ذلك، لكن لم أفهم الآلية بالضبط

يعني أنا أفكر بإمكانية ذلك من خلال ضخ الهواء في أنبوب أسفله تحت مستوى الماء و مسدود بصمام عدم رجوع يسمح بصعود الماء و يمنع رجوعه للأسفل.
و إدخال أنبوب آخر أصغر داخل الأنبوب الأول، يشكل منفذ للضغط يخرج منه الماء بتأثير ضغط ضخ الهواء داخل الأنبوب الكبير.

هل يمكن تطبيق هذه الفكرة .؟

الرجاء الإجابة
و لكم الشكر الجزيل..


----------



## محمد المناخلي (3 أغسطس 2013)

point 1 on top well water and point 2 in high level of well or ground levl
﻿V[SUB]1[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP]/2g+h[SUB]1[/SUB]+z[SUB]1[/SUB]= V[SUB]2[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP]/2g+h[SUB]2[/SUB]+z[SUB]2[/SUB]+h[SUB]loss 1to2 [/SUB]​​In order to make water flow from point 1 to point 2 you need hyadrlic power (pump) to fulfill the above equation without that no flow occure​​V= flow velocity​​H= head​​Z= level from datem​​g =9.81 m/sec[SUP]2[/SUP]​​


----------



## talbi (14 أغسطس 2013)

اخي العزيز هذه الفكره رايتها في مفرزة للجيش وكان البئر مستوى الماء اقل من 6 امتار ولكنني في وقتها لم اعرها انتباه 
ولما اردت استخراج الماء من بئر لنا بعد عدة سنوات قمت بسف الطريقة التي ضكرتها سالفا ولكن الخزان لم يتحمل الضغط فتقعر نحو الداخل فستبدلناه بخزان اخر ولكن الماء كان يخرج بدفعات قليلة اي خروج 1لتر من الماء وتم يتوقف وبعد 5دقائق يعاود الخروج وذلك ليوم واحد تم توقف 
تم ذهبت ال مديرية الري لاستقصي على اي حل ولكن لم يعطوني الجواب الكافي فقط قالو لي انه هناك علاقة بين ارتفاع الخزان على مستوى الماء وقطر الخرطوم الاخل وقطر الخرطوم الخارج وكمية الهواء التي تبقى في الخزان لانه لايملئ كليا وبعد جهد طويل توصلت لاستخراج الماء من الواد مع العلم ان فرق المنسوب بين الواد وخزان المزرعة 35متر وان كنت مهتما ابعت لي رساله على جيميل اعطيك ملفات هاذا المضخة [email protected]


----------

